# Sticky - Hand luggage restrictions for flights from UK airports.



## Keitht

The question has been asked a number of times so here is the definitive answer from the Department for Transport.


----------



## JimG

Keith,

That appears to be in direct contradiction to the British Airways advice re flights from the EU to the UK.

"Hand baggage - Passengers *departing from or transferring through the UK *may only take ONE piece of Hand Baggage
Due to airport security restrictions currently in place in the UK, only ONE piece of Hand Baggage will be permitted when departing from or transferring through the UK. 
We will continue to keep you informed of any changes to the security restrictions. 
Find out more about the latest restrictions on hand baggage

*Passengers travelling to the UK only*
There are currently restrictions in place for passengers departing from the UK or connecting onto another flight in the UK. Please see above for further information.

*These allowances apply for all passengers entering the UK only:

one standard-sized bag - maximum size of the bag, 56x45x25cm (22x18x10in) 
plus one laptop or briefcase *NB. You must be able to lift your bag unaided into the aircraft overhead locker.
Cabin crew will assist customers with additional needs.

Allowance for franchise airlines
Franchise airlines operate certain routes on behalf of British Airways, and baggage allowances vary when you travel with these other airlines. 

On some routes these airlines operate small aircraft types which have limited cabin storage space, so you cannot always expect the same allowances as on larger aircraft.



Due to airport security restrictions currently in place in the UK, only ONE piece of Hand Baggage will be permitted when departing from or transferring through the UK. 

Standard allowances
Carrier Flight numbers Aircraft Class of travel Hand bag allowance (max) 
BMED BA6500-6669 All All 1 bag 56x45x25cm (22x18x10in) plus a briefcase or laptop


Comair BA6200 - 6449 All All 7kg 

GB Airways BA6800 - 6999 All All 1 bag 56x45x25cm (22x18x10in) plus a briefcase or laptop




Allowance for alliance, codeshare, oneworld partners
Please note: hand baggage allowance on codeshare, oneworld and alliance partners may differ. 

Find out more about our alliance partners Baggage 
Baggage essentials

Hand baggage

Checked baggage

Baggage tips

Sporting equipment

Excess & unaccompanied baggage

Banned items

Damaged, delayed and 
lost baggage


----------



## Keitht

The DfT information does carry this caveat 
"Travelling from an airport in the EU, Norway, Iceland or Switzerland: 

The arrangements outlined above apply. Please note restrictions on cabin baggage sizes may not be in effect in some EU member states, Norway, Iceland or Switzerland. For further details please check with your carrier."

This despite the fact that the restrictions are supposed to apply to the whole of the EU.
Don't get me started on the purpose and usefulness of the EU.  That's a whole seperate story :annoyed:


----------



## Conan

We flew from Glasgow to the U.S. yesterday.

They are serious about the one-carryon rule.  

My wife was not allowed to carry a purse plus a tote bag (fortunately we were able to fit the purse into the tote in order to comply).

On the other hand, I was allowed to board with a tote bag plus a shopping bag from the duty-free store (which I acquired post-security screening).


----------



## Keitht

rklein001 said:


> We flew from Glasgow to the U.S. yesterday.
> 
> They are serious about the one-carryon rule.
> 
> My wife was not allowed to carry a purse plus a tote bag (fortunately we were able to fit the purse into the tote in order to comply).
> 
> On the other hand, I was allowed to board with a tote bag plus a shopping bag from the duty-free store (which I acquired post-security screening).



Correctly handled on all counts    The 'one carry-on item' is the rule for security screening which happens before you have access to 'air-side' facilities e.g. Duty Free.
It's also worth remembering that you can't take drinks through the security screening either.  They also have to be purchased 'air-side'.


----------



## sfwilshire

Measured my luggage yesterday and found that one carryon I've used for years in the US is way over the limit. The one I take frequently now just barely gets by. I won't be able to load it to the point it bulges at all or it will be too wide.

As for luggage to check, bad news there also. All my new 26" bags exceeded the total width/length/height. About the only ones I found that worked were our 20 year old hardsided Samsonites that weigh 15 pounds empty. Guess I'll be doing a bit of shopping today.

Sheila


----------



## Keitht

sfwilshire said:


> As for luggage to check, bad news there also. All my new 26" bags exceeded the total width/length/height.
> 
> Sheila



Are you sure??  All the sites I have checked have a maximum figure of 62".  Even if the 26" case was square that would still leave a maximum depth of 10".


----------



## sfwilshire

Most of our bags came out in the 65" range when we factored in wheels and handles.  

Sheila


----------



## Blues

I'm curious about this, since we'll be going to Europe later this year.

For the 62" rule, do they measure from the bottom of the wheels to the top of the handles?  Or is it the size of the outside of the case itself, excluding the above?

I suspect we'll have to shop for luggage before we go too.


----------



## alanmj

Keitht said:


> It's also worth remembering that you can't take drinks through the security screening either.  They also have to be purchased 'air-side'.



A minor - but important - exception to this statement within the EU. You CAN take duty-free alcohol purchased at another EU airport through screening, provided: 
(a) it is in a sealed bag,
(b) the receipt is inside the sealed bag.
(c) it was purchased that day at another EU airport, and
(d) you had no option but to leave security on arrival on the incoming flight.


This is important when e.g. taking Irish whiskey (as apart from Scottish whisky) from Dublin through Heathrow to elsewhere. When you arrive in Heathrow from Ireland you cannot stay airside but are thrown outside security at Terminal 1. You have to argue all the way with your duty-free as you pass through security at Heathrow, as they are very suspicious and often don't know the rule, but that is the exception - and a very good one that is too... Heathrow has nothing like the same range of Irish whiskeys, and at a far higher price!

AlanMJ


----------



## alanmj

sfwilshire said:


> As for luggage to check, bad news there also. All my new 26" bags exceeded the total width/length/height. About the only ones I found that worked were our 20 year old hardsided Samsonites that weigh 15 pounds empty. Guess I'll be doing a bit of shopping today.
> 
> Sheila



Yes, as of 6th November, 2006 the maximum size for hand luggage at EU airports are:

_"The dimensions of hand luggage must not exceed 56cm x 45cm x 25cm (22in x 17.7in x 9.8in approx), including wheels, handles and side pockets."_

so your 26" bags are too tall.


----------



## Ekaaj

So, just to clarify, _this _is for carryon luggage only:

"The dimensions of hand luggage must not exceed 56cm x 45cm x 25cm (*22in x 17.7in x 9.8in approx*), including wheels, handles and side pockets."

And _checked luggage _must be *62"* total, or less?

I don't understand the restrictions on luggage getting smaller and smaller.  When we got married, my husband and I bought a nice set of luggage, and now only one of the bags would meet the requirements for a trip to Europe - and that one we would have to check, but it's supposed to be a carryon!  We used to just be able to load up one of the bigger suitcases for both of us, and then take a soft-sided carryon bag.  Not anymore!  :sigh:


----------



## Keitht

The reduced size and weight limits for checked baggage are due to Health & Safety regulations.  In the past I had seen people checking in bags that they literally couldn't lift onto the scales.  They obviously expected the baggage handlers to do so though.
I agree with you that I don't understand the reduced size for carry-on.


----------



## Ekaaj

Keitht said:


> In the past I had seen people checking in bags that they literally couldn't lift onto the scales.



Yes, that's a bit excessive, lol!  I do understand weight limits, (to a point - I don't think 50 pounds is excessive, but I believe some airlines require it be even less than that) - it's the sizes and baggage number limits that are getting somewhat ridiculous.  I used to love to fly and travel, but now I dread the "getting there" part.  When my husband and I travel, we usually go to several places at a time, and often have more than one climate to deal with.   I know that this is often the case for some travelers, but it's just a hassle to pack, and I always end up agonizing over every little item to make the weight and size limits.

Ok, sorry about that.  I'm done venting.   

::sighs and longs for the days of happy and more civilized air travel::

Anyway, thanks for all the tips, Keith.  Hope you are your family (and house!) are staying dry!  (You could always send some of the rain our way.  We're in a drought...)


----------



## LLW

Does a fanny pack (a small bag with compartments, belts and zippers that you carry around your waist) count as one piece of carry-on to or from UK?


----------



## Keitht

LLW said:


> Does a fanny pack (a small bag with compartments, belts and zippers that you carry around your waist) count as one piece of carry-on to or from UK?



Yes.  If you also have a larger item of carry on you will have to put the fanny pack (bumbag in the UK) inside the larger item to pass through security.  Once through you can remove it and wear as normal.
I don't understand the logic of the rule but do know it is enforced.


----------



## sfwilshire

Keitht is absolutely right. I saw a man being instructed to remove his fanny pack at security in Manchester last month. He was told he'd have to put it in his other bag. It was a tiny little thing, too.

Sheila


----------



## KristinB

Just as an FYI for my fellow Americans:

There's a good reason Keith pointed out that what we call a fanny pack is called a bum bag in the UK -- the word fanny is not used in polite company. 

Here's a good reference -- scroll down to "One word, two meanings".


----------



## JimG

The one piece of hand luggage rule has now been relaxed at most (if not all) UK airports. See http://www.britishairways.com/travel/bagcabin/public/en_gb
for information. 

However be aware that whilst BA may now allow extra some airlines may not, and you'd need to check your allowance with them.


----------



## Hoc

KristinB said:


> Just as an FYI for my fellow Americans:
> 
> There's a good reason Keith pointed out that what we call a fanny pack is called a bum bag in the UK -- the word fanny is not used in polite company.



And yet, watching Gordon Ramsay, you would think that there is no such thing as a word that can't be used in polite company.


----------



## Keitht

Hoc said:


> And yet, watching Gordon Ramsay, you would think that there is no such thing as a word that can't be used in polite company.



I think this is the first time I've seen "Gordon Ramsay" and "polite company" used in the same sentence. :ignore:


----------



## Hoc

Keitht said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen "Gordon Ramsay" and "polite company" used in the same sentence. :ignore:



I have to say that I love his "Kitchen Nightmares" show.  Also watched a few "Hell's Kitchen" shows.  In the USA, the swear words are beeped out.  We just watched one in Thailand where they are not.  It is amazing what a difference that makes.  He is quite a bit meaner and nastier when you hear him actually say the words, and you can hear how aggressive a tone he uses.

Still love "Kitchen Nightmares," though.


----------



## Lorraine

*I went to London in May 2010*

I went on American Airline and brought aboard and departed London with a carry on luggage and my purse and no problems.


----------



## Carolinian

On a related matter, the nude-o-scope x-ray is now mandatory at Heathrow and Manchester airports if you are selected for it.  There is no option to have them grope you instead to avoid the radiation, which the government has now admitted in ten times what they claimed at the beginning.

As to hand luggage, there are now travel vests with lots of inside pockets that allow you to wear much of your hand luggage.


----------



## marmite

I'm in London now, and am travelling Europe only with carry on that meets the size requirements.  However, my bag (25lbs) will have to be checked due to the low weights allowed for carry on.  Check with the individual carriers for the limits, but it was a shock for me for how little I was allowed to take compared to most US flights.


----------



## meatsss

marmite said:


> I'm in London now, and am travelling Europe only with carry on that meets the size requirements.  However, my bag (25lbs) will have to be checked due to the low weights allowed for carry on.  Check with the individual carriers for the limits, but it was a shock for me for how little I was allowed to take compared to most US flights.


Is there a weight limit and size limit? I can pack my carry on till it holds 35+ lbs and it still fits the size requirement. No problem for me lifting it into the overhead.


----------



## DeniseM

Please note that you are responding to a post from 2011 - the best practice would be to go to your airline's website and look at the size/weight limits for carry-ons.


----------



## meatsss

We flew Aer Lingus from Edinburgh to Dublin and then again from Dublin to S.F.  and had no problems with the carry ons. I had a decent size tote bag that weighed about 25 lbs and a backpack that weighed 12-14 lbs and had no issues. I paid about 12 pounds per suitcase more to be able to have checked bags up to 50 lbs in weight. We didn't see anyone who was denied taking a carry on aboard either flight for being too big. But neither we didn't see anyone taking on board the rolling suitcases you see on US flights.


----------

